# Check This Guy Out!



## Mike_E (Sep 17, 2008)

Bruce Gilden.

http://www.magnumphotos.com/Archive...l_VPage&l1=0&pid=2K7O3R1482X4&nm=Bruce Gilden

OK maybe I'm the last guy to know but If you haven't seen his work- treat yourself.


----------



## usayit (Sep 17, 2008)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkIWW6vwrvM[/ame]

And this is how he works....   a little controversial


----------



## Yemme (Sep 17, 2008)

Love number 7 & 10 & 16 & 47 & 50!


----------



## zandman (Sep 17, 2008)

usayit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkIWW6vwrvM
> 
> And this is how he works.... a little controversial


 i wonder if he encountered someone that almost smack him because of that, lol


----------



## kundalini (Sep 17, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> Bruce Gilden.


 


usayit said:


> And this is how he works


 Awesome links guys..... thanks.

Love the photos and the best line in the vid for me is "If you can smell the street by looking at the photo, it's a street photo."  Priceless.


----------



## sarallyn (Sep 17, 2008)

this guy is pretty awesome.


----------



## saltface (Sep 17, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if he has to buy a new camera every few months when the old one gets ripped out of his hands and destroyed.
Nice shots, though.


----------



## Samriel (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe a little controversial, but good. Probably only possible in the US and other countries with similar laws.


----------



## Rachelsne (Sep 17, 2008)

cool, but wow he gets in the peoples faces!


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Sep 17, 2008)

lol, some of those shots are nice tho


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 17, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> Bruce Gilden.
> 
> http://www.magnumphotos.com/Archive...l_VPage&l1=0&pid=2K7O3R1482X4&nm=Bruce Gilden
> 
> OK maybe I'm the last guy to know but If you haven't seen his work- treat yourself.





usayit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkIWW6vwrvM
> 
> And this is how he works....   a little controversial



I like his NYC stuff but his overseas work is borderline morbid. His work method and style is like mine but in a NYC kinda way so it seems regular to me.


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 17, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> I like his NYC stuff but his overseas work is borderline morbid. His work method and style is like mine but in a NYC kinda way so it seems regular to me.



However for some reason I still like your images considerably more no clue why.


----------



## droyz2000 (Sep 17, 2008)

He is good, I wish I had the b@lls that he has. I have done some street work but nothing remotely like that.


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess it is just me that doesn't particularly like his work?  Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 18, 2008)

I love this, thanks for sharing that video, Usayit. 

Every few weeks we get a thread about Street Photography here, and in every thread I say "get in their faces, don't worry about being nice or liked." That video goes a long way to proving my point.

Here's a walk through New York I did.

Another comment though: note that he's using a Rangefinder. In fairness, the flash and lightmeter and cable make everything more bulky, but usually a Rangefinder is nice and small, and a lot smaller than any dSLR. I don't think shooting like this would be possible with a big SLR, and certainly not with a zoom lens. He's using a 21mm Elmarit, btw.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 18, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> I guess it is just me that doesn't particularly like his work?  Maybe I'm missing something.



No you're not the only one. 

He's a shock-jock type photog and it shows that energy in his shots. I wasn't moved by almost any of the shots on the linked site in post one. A few of the shots (20%) shown in the video weren't too bad tho. 

Oh well. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 18, 2008)

Iron Flatline said:


> Here's a walk through New York I did.



Now that I like quite allot. Hmm, so all you have to do now is get some publicity for your shooting style and IMHO you'll have that guy beat 3 ways to sunday!


----------



## usayit (Sep 18, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> I guess it is just me that doesn't particularly like his work?  Maybe I'm missing something.



nope you are not alone... he's style and how he works is definitely controversial.  My personal opinion Bruce Gilden is one of extremes; some of his work gets the "wtf?" reaction and others manages to get a "wow".  

The one thing to take away when viewing other photographer's work, especially well established professionals, is to try to answer the question "What sets him/her apart from the rest of the world?".  You have to set aside your personal feelings just for a moment because whether or not you like the works there is always something to be learned.

My buddy and I used to setup challenges because we were bored....  sometimes the results are um... less than spectacular but we enjoy it.  When you get that one good shot (out of perhaps dozens) its like scoring in a scavenger hunt.  One that is fun is just like Iron's "stroll through NYC".  The rules are, no TTL metering, handheld meter ambient one every 10 shots (makes you think in stops), no framing (shoot at the hip only), keep moving,  and as always.. have fun (photogs, in TPF as well, take this hobby way way too seriously).  You guys should try it... you'll realize that what Mr. Gilden does and how he obtains his photo is unique, educational, and definitely something from which you can build your own personal work.

I'm not the claim that I'm better than Gilden (or even some here in TPF) but I can say that I am enjoying myself.

(ok.. the last one I cheated and looked through the viewfinder  )


----------



## usayit (Sep 18, 2008)

PS.   Shooting a city like NYC is best done on Fridays and Saturdays... the city really comes to life.   I shot on a Weds and it wasn't as interesting as my previous weekend "strolls".


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm surprised a lot of you guys aren't being hurt more... lol.

I mean, I consider myself a photographer, but if someone stuck a camera in my face like we saw in that youtube video, my first tendancy would be to push the lens into his face!


----------



## usayit (Sep 18, 2008)

Notice.... mine are not as upclose as Gildens... 

It also helps that Gilden is a big fellow.... I'm rather small in stature...


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm pretty big, which helps, but I found it interesting that he bends down for every shot. 

Thanks for vote of confidence, Bifurcator.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 18, 2008)

Controversial?

A bit rude maybe but no more than you would expect on a crowded street.

It's interesting that the reactions here are following a familiar pattern.  Not as closely as other threads perhaps but there is as much discussion on how the photographer goes about his craft as the results.

One thing most people seem to forget about this style is that the vast majority of people don't get angry fast enough to bring that emotion into the encounter.  You will see annoyance and disapproval surely but isn't that what most people feel when being crowded and generally stepped on?  And if that's true then the photographer- no matter who- is only guilty of a _slight_ bit of posing his subjects.

Annoyance and disapproval are the grit and the grain in the street imo.  (This is not to discount happiness or other emotions)
And also in my opinion if there isn't emotion captured in this genre there is no point to it in the first place.


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 18, 2008)

I think what I dislike about this is the lack of emotion I see in the subjects.  Maybe I'm just not seeing it but for the most part I either see surprise or nothing in their faces.


----------



## craig (Sep 18, 2008)

I love his work and his approach. I doubt it is controversial. Brave is a better way to put it. I think he captures the characters and the feeling of the world's greatest city. The photos make a little more sense if you have spent some time there. 

Personally I would never push a lens in anyone's face for taking my photo. Why should I care if someone took my photo on the street? Not like they are stealing my soul. We should also consider that New Yorkers are a tough bunch. They have seen it all, so not a lot phases them.

My favorite part is where he mentions that Times Square is now like Disneyland and all the people are starting to dress the same. His words are sad, but true. 

Love & Bass


----------



## GwagDesigns (Sep 19, 2008)

I couldn't bring myself to shoot the way he does, but then again, ive never tried to be that aggressive though. 

One question though, do you need a model release form to display or sell street photos? I cant imagine he went back and asked everyone he shot, or if even half would agree to signing one after him being int their face.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 19, 2008)

Yemme said:


> Love number 7 & 10 & 16 & 47 & 50!


Please, enlighten us why you think his photos are so funny. :raisedbrow:


----------



## Solthar (Sep 19, 2008)

His 'hit and run' is definitely not my style of photography. To me, most of the subjects either look like zombies with little to no facial expression, or someone who wants to commit a rather illegal act on the person of  said photographer.

To me, by jumping in front of the person without giving them time to react he looses most of the emotion that was in the scene.   Sorta like a person walking up to you on the street and asking you a question, answering it in the same breath, and walking away.  You're just left there, dazed, ready to react, but with nothing to react to.

I guess I'd just prefer his photos to tell a story, rather than act as a confirmation of his own existance.  Nevertheless, in the end they're his pictures and he has a right to take them any way he wants to...

.. and I have a right to dislike them :greenpbl:.


P.S. A Pity I don't live near him, as it would be interesting to see his reaction to being the subject of  "close-up surprise flash photography".


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 19, 2008)

Solthar said:


> P.S. A Pity I don't live near him, as it would be interesting to see his reaction to being the subject of "close-up surprise flash photography".


 
A full power flash from an SB-900 may not only change his attitude, but blind the poor chap for several hours... lmao!


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Sep 20, 2008)

He is more interesting than his photographs. But then as a collection I suspect his photographs will be very interesting indeed in 100 years time.


----------



## toofpaste (Sep 20, 2008)

If he wasn't so old and cute, he'd get knocked the f out.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL!

Nice to have you back toofy...


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 21, 2008)

Just found this flickr group that's along the same theme:

Hardcore Street Photography (HCSP)
http://flickr.com/groups/onthestreet/


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 21, 2008)

GwagDesigns said:


> I couldn't bring myself to shoot the way he does, but then again, ive never tried to be that aggressive though.
> 
> One question though, do you need a model release form to display or sell street photos? I cant imagine he went back and asked everyone he shot, or if even half would agree to signing one after him being int their face.



From what I've read here and on quite a few other sites a model release is not needed for any non-commercial photograph taken on public property.


----------



## toofpaste (Sep 21, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> LOL!
> 
> Nice to have you back toofy...


 

 Nice to be back


----------



## craig (Sep 21, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Just found this flickr group that's along the same theme:
> 
> Hardcore Street Photography (HCSP)
> http://flickr.com/groups/onthestreet/




Amazing group of photos. Not sure how it relates to Gilden's work though.

Love & Bass


----------



## this is my name (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm too much of a nice guy to be shooting in someones grill. They may punch my grill out.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 21, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Please, enlighten us why you think his photos are so funny. :raisedbrow:



They weren't funny.  Every time I looked at an image I posted it.  Then I went back and continued to look at others then went back to change my post.   So the laughter at the end is me laughing at myself for how i do things.  

Nice eyebrows!


----------



## Yemme (Sep 21, 2008)

usayit said:


> (ok.. the last one I cheated and looked through the viewfinder  )



I like them especially The MET I love that ceiling, took a picture of it and it's crooked... also the last image.  Did you go to B&H?


----------



## usayit (Sep 21, 2008)

Yemme said:


> I like them especially The MET I love that ceiling, took a picture of it and it's crooked... also the last image.  Did you go to B&H?



Thanks... for the comment....  I look forward to doing "the stroll" all over again soon.  Perhaps a weekender so the City's overall feeling is less commercial and business like.   

For that trip, I did end up going to BH but it was not intended.  That was the trip that I dropped and shattered one of my shoe mount viewfinders.  It took a few minutes of gritting my teeth to get my boiling blood back down to normal.  I figured that I wouldn't let it go until I bought a replacement.... even if I wasn't planning on using at all that day.  So a walk  to BH, purchased the voigtlander replacement, pushed it out of my mind and moved on to enjoy the rest of the day.  

As much as I like BH, they really don't cater to rangefinder and leica shooters.  For that I visit a couple other boutiques and browse at a bunch of stuff that would send my bank account into a coma.  

Couple of my favorite places to shoot is Union Square just after the work day ends on Friday and in the subway stations (more difficult now a days)

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL262/1501137/7403074/198619558.jpg


----------



## someguy5 (Sep 22, 2008)

usayit said:


> One that is fun is just like Iron's "stroll through NYC".  The rules are, no TTL metering, handheld meter ambient one every 10 shots (makes you think in stops), no framing (shoot at the hip only), keep moving,  and as always.. have fun (photogs, in TPF as well, take this hobby way way too seriously).



You use rangefinders right?  How do you deal with manual focus from the hip?  Most of my street shots are always out of focus.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 22, 2008)

usayit said:


> For that trip, I did end up going to BH but it was not intended.



You were just a block away at the post office that's why i asked you.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 22, 2008)

someguy5 said:


> You use rangefinders right?  How do you deal with manual focus from the hip?  Most of my street shots are always out of focus.



Get a wide angle lens and a DOF table for a set distance and learn how far it is to the middle of the DOF and only shoot from that around far away.


----------



## usayit (Sep 22, 2008)

^^^^  he has the answer ^^^^

Learning how to do it is easy... learning to be good at it takes practice.  Two characteristics of a good fun game to enjoy.

Some shots during that day were done with a 12mm Heliar (lovely lens)..  you can't even focus that lens as it isn't coupled to the rangefinder.  There is no need really.... the DOF is so large.

This is the reason why for Canon photojournalists, the 16-35mm L is invaluable.


----------



## usayit (Sep 22, 2008)

Yemme said:


> You were just a block away at the post office that's why i asked you.



Hehehe.. yup..  I live in New Jersey walking distance from a train station.  So I came in through Penn-station and the HUGE Post Office greets me each and every time.


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 23, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> I'm surprised a lot of you guys aren't being hurt more... lol.
> 
> I mean, I consider myself a photographer, but if someone stuck a camera in my face like we saw in that youtube video, my first tendancy would be to push the lens into his face!


 
It's important to remember that in that video he also has a huge camera and probably a sound guy with him, and all those people are seeing this entourage of people walking down the street. I am positive he would get harrased more when he is alone!

That's not a bad idea. If I ever wanted to get some street shots, have a friend carry some big camera and another with a boom mic following me around. Then the public would assume I am important and let me do what I want! LOL


----------



## wchua24 (Sep 23, 2008)

keep it up love the shots...black and white its really nice work.


----------



## craig (Sep 23, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> It's important to remember that in that video he also has a huge camera and probably a sound guy with him, and all those people are seeing this entourage of people walking down the street. I am positive he would get harrased more when he is alone!
> 
> That's not a bad idea. If I ever wanted to get some street shots, have a friend carry some big camera and another with a boom mic following me around. Then the public would assume I am important and let me do what I want! LOL



Do not kid yourself. In NYC people have been shooting street shots for decades. Most people shrug their shoulders and move on with or with out a film crew. I would not call it a great idea, but the concept is (arguably) what photojournalism is based on. As a matter of fact a guerilla attitude is mandatory in all aspects of photography.

Love & Bass


----------



## usayit (Sep 23, 2008)

might be street shooting but is it really photojournalism?  

IMO, photojournalism tells a story.... For those that might have a difficult time understand the difference, I submit an example from a photographer that doesn't get mentioned too often but should:

www.edkashi.com   (see links under "Photo Essays" and "Published")

I find street shooting very enjoyable but telling a story with a series of photos is a whole different ball game.


----------



## craig (Sep 23, 2008)

I am not so good with labels, but I can say that street shooting and photojournalism tell a story. In Gilden's work he illustrates the people and the characters of a city. Kashi's work digs deeper to illustrate a political or social climate. Both are very much intertwined. 

Imo words tell a story. Photographs illustrate a feeling. Hopefully connecting us with a story and it's chararcters.

Love & Bass


----------



## Flur (Sep 24, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> If he wasn't so old and cute, he'd get knocked the f out.



I don't care if he's old and cute, if he (or anyone else) came up to me, stuffed a camera in my face and blinded me with a flash while I was minding my own business on the street, they'd be shopping for a new camera and quite possibly a new nose.



craig said:


> Do not kid yourself. In NYC people have been shooting street shots for decades. Most people shrug their shoulders and move on with or with out a film crew.



I lived and worked in Manhattan for 10 years and this never happened to me.  And like I said above, I wouldn't shrug my shoulders about it.  It's one thing for a stranger to take my picture.  It's another for someone to get in my face.

I have to say I'm not a fan of his work.  That's mainly because most of the people in his photos look pissed off.  And now I know why...


----------



## skieur (Sep 24, 2008)

Samriel said:


> Maybe a little controversial, but good. Probably only possible in the US and other countries with similar laws.


 
Actually he is borderline legally speaking in the US or elsewhere.  A permit is usually required for any kind of activity that obstructs pedestrian traffic.  The definition of assault involves more than touching a person.  Some judges would consider that blocking someone's progress through the intimidation of sticking a camera in their face fits the definition of assault.  A woman in Québec won a lawsuit after a camera was stuck in her face while she was eating in a public place, so being too aggressive and in your face with a camera is not to be recommended.

skieur


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 24, 2008)

that's really great thanks!


----------



## Solthar (Sep 24, 2008)

skieur said:


> Actually he is borderline legally speaking in the US or elsewhere.  A permit is usually required for any kind of activity that obstructs pedestrian traffic.  The definition of assault involves more than touching a person.  Some judges would consider that blocking someone's progress through the intimidation of sticking a camera in their face fits the definition of assault.  A woman in Québec won a lawsuit after a camera was stuck in her face while she was eating in a public place, so being too aggressive and in your face with a camera is not to be recommended.
> 
> skieur



Well, Quebec's photography laws are rather convoluted - but I totally agree with that ruling.

Taking pictures of people in public places is fine. Sticking a camera/flash six inches away while blocking their movement? Not so much.


----------



## Joe S (Sep 25, 2008)

While some may consider him controversial there is really nothing legally objectionable. Maybe ethically, but in the posted video he even talks about this. 

Personally I dont really care for his work, but he does get the result that he is ultimately looking for, so in that way you could say he is successful.

In order for anyone to sue him they would have to prove that he violated their privacy in a way that the average person would find objectionable. see Bert Crages Book for reference.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 25, 2008)

Flur said:


> I don't care if he's old and cute, if he (or anyone else) came up to me, stuffed a camera in my face and blinded me with a flash while I was minding my own business on the street, they'd be shopping for a new camera and quite possibly a new nose.



Oh, a tough guy huh? 

Put'em up... Puuut'em up... I'll hit ya with my 5 thu 9... and they call it my 5 to 9 cuz there's 5 fingers and when I hit ya with it it'll knock ya thru 9 MFing states.   Why I'll hit ya so hard your grandchildren will be born with black eyes.  put'em up! Puut'em up see...  :lmao:


----------



## someguy5 (Sep 26, 2008)

Personally this doesn't seem as bad, although the guy is dressed like he's about to rob someone's house!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dipTqJfiE4[/ame]


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL!!! At about 3:30 he says "It's important to be invisible... I can be invisible... Here, I'll show you." and then proceeds to take 5 pics all of which the subjects give him dirty looks or flip him off.  Baahahahahaaa :lmao:

Of course that wasn't as bad as at about 6:00 when he makes one couple so nervous that they drop and break their one-of-a-kind chair. Hahahaha what a dolt.


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Sep 27, 2008)

I love number 47.  I can see some big camera there and a sound guy. But he is definitely controversial.


----------



## skieur (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe S said:


> While some may consider him controversial there is really nothing legally objectionable. Maybe ethically, but in the posted video he even talks about this.
> 
> Personally I dont really care for his work, but he does get the result that he is ultimately looking for, so in that way you could say he is successful.
> 
> In order for anyone to sue him they would have to prove that he violated their privacy in a way that the average person would find objectionable. see Bert Crages Book for reference.


 
Oh, I would think that assault, harassment, loitering, obstructing pedestrian traffic are considered legally objectionable and hindering progress through actions that are seen as intimidating is one of the definitions of assault.

Privacy would not be an issue in this kind of lawsuit.  When you get too close, assault, harassment or other laws can come into effect.

Tegan


----------

